# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Te shkruaj...

## SyntheticZero

Te shkruaj pa patur nje arsye per te te shkruar, te shkruaj pa ditur kush je, pse je dhe cfare je...Mos te te genjeje mendja se po te shkruaj per ty, as ty, idiotsija me qesharake eshte se vertet te shkruaj pa ditur se kujt po i shkruaj, te shkruaj sepse ndjej per te te shkruar, te shkruaj sepse me shpifet fallciteti i njerzimit tend, te shkruaj sepse jam lodhur nga hipokrizi shpirtrash te ceket...te shkruaj sepse me ka merzitur rendomtesija e diteve te mija...Jetoj kot, sa per te shtyre nje dite te vjeter dhe jetuar nje dite te re, fundja fundit kjo eshte arsyeja baze e cdo njerit prej nesh, panvaresisht se tek-tuk na del ndonje manikin qe pretendon te dije pergjigjen e cdo pyetjeje, dhe qellimin e cdo ndodhije...Te shkruaj per hir te ketyre hijeve te heshtura qe me rrethojne, o zottt cfare kotesije, o zot cfare garumulli i zbrazet, vrime ne uje, uj ne vrime...ne cdo menyre te mundshme qe ti rendisesh keto fjale te cjerra, cdo gje ngelet serisht njesoj...shume zbraztesi, boshllek, hapsire e pa okupuar...

Me mbysin mashtrimet prapa kraheve, ma vrasin pislliqet e mekatit tim, me terbojne thashethemet e njerzise mbare, me cpifet krejtesisht qenia njerzore veshur me petkun e hipokrizise...Fytyra me 700 shtresa stukoje, lekura te pa para nga drita e diellin, mbartin mbi vete shume shtresa te renda...A nuk vjen nje moment/cast kur cdo gje te behet e tepert, kur cdo gje eshte e kote, kur te cirret dhe ajo shtresa e fundit qe ta pengon lekuren te te shihet nda dielli, nuk vjen nje moment ku azgje ska me vlere...Ec ne rruget e ketij qyteti, eshte i mbushur plot me njerz si ty, ketu bej pjese dhe vete une autorja e ketyre boshlleqeve, eci dhe me mendje rjeshtoj monologje te shumta qe shprehin ate cka kam brenda, vij ketu dhe...hic, azgje, nje boshllek per tu shkruar...cfare duhet te ishte me teper...

Dhe ne qofte se qellon se te prishin bezdine keto mbeturinat e mija, me paturpsi nuk te kerkoj te falur, te pakten jane mbeturinat e mija, i ruaj me kujdes, jane vertet te mijat, pa asnje pike vlere, smund te krahasohen me llukset e njerzimit tend, megjithate kane vlere asgjesije tek une...Vertet ste kerkoj te falur, po e lexon drejte, nuk kam turp, perse duhet te tregohem e tille perpara teje, kush je ti, kush jam une, kush jane gjithe te tjeret....askush...ja ku i ke te tera pergjigjet. As qe me behet vone fare ne qofte se te prish terezine, cme duhet terezija jote, as e imja jo...as ajo ska cme duhet. Si thua mjaft kotesira, idiotlliqe, mbeturina per sonte....a me lejohet te shkoj te fle tani? Te jetoj disa ore larg nga mediokriteti i kesaj bote, larg nga mbeturinat e mija, larg nga qenia jote, larg...do enderroj, endrrat e nje femije naiv, do enderroj per te enderruarit...

----------


## buna

edhe une per te njejtat arsye e dua gjumin...vecse jo thjesht per endrrat enj efemije naiv, edhe per endrrat e nje burri,te nje femre.e kam zmadhuar veten.e kam bere pa gjini qe te me nxeje sa me shume endrra.
sa per diten bej monologje dhe ngushelloj veten me paqe dhe besimin tek te gjitha. u jap te gjitha sendeve dhe qenieve kuptimin qe dua une.se me ben MIIIIRE.keshtu te pakten kam nje arsye me teper per te gjalluar.
te pershendes duke dashur te zmadhoj arsyen tende...
e di qe...

----------


## SyntheticZero

Valle te te shkruaj serisht kete mengjes...Jam ngritur si nje fantazem qe ka humbur rrugen ndermjet nates dhe mengjesit...vertet se desha nje zgjim te tille, nga luhatje endrrash te rrema, xhelozira fantazish, neper hije te varrosura.  E cte te them me shume, kam shume pak per te te thene, aq pak sa nuk ja vlen te te shkruaj...Lotet dhe dhimbjet me jane thare tashme, kshu qe mos prit qe kjo leter te te pikoje lot te nxehte teksa e lexon, jane shterrurr te tera, se nuk paskeshin thene kot se koha shuan cdo gje...Larg qofte ajo dite kur te te takoj ne rruge e te me thuac qe ste kam dashur kurre, nuk do genjesh boten, po veten...

Ne syte e ty kam pare me shume se sa nje ngjyre bojeqielli te embel, kam pare me shume se sa rrezatimet diellore, kam pare lot te arte dashurish, kam pare marazin e nje vullkani te fjetur, kam ndjere egon mashkullore per nje jete ndryshe...ohh sa shume kam pare.  Se keshtu ndodhka i dashur, te ndjehesh i humbur teksa perendon nje dashuri e thurrur me shigjeta dhimbjesh, atehere kur dielli kalon ne cepin tjeter te botes e per mua nuk ka me drite...keshtu ndodhka qe te perjetosh nje fund bote aq te verte po aq sa te rreme, ta ndjesh vetem me bosh se sa nje gremine e madhe...Me pas i dashur, me pas e ndjen vertet se prej teje qenkam larguar me nje numer shume te madh valixhesh plot me ndjenja, deshira, jete, dashuri, zhgenjime, dhimbje, lote, buzeqeshje, ndijime,  zhgarravitje hijesh, inate, nostalgjira, mungesa e nje zemre qe rreh me te njejtin ritem, pervoja te paharrueshme, nete te panumerta neper krevate qe mbajne ende ere sperme, nete te panumerta ne perqafime te perjetshme, mengjese te tera te zgjuara ne krahet e njeri tjetrit, me mijra zile telefoni, me mijra bisedime telefonike, me mijra grindje, me mijra fjale te thena, me mijra sy te dale vendit, me mijra floke te rena nga koka, me mijra klithma ne erresire, me mijra "te dua...".  Tani kam mberritur ne destinacion i dashur, pas nje rruge shume te gjate ku barra e tere ketyre valixheve mu be e padurueshme...ku per nje moment thashe se me la treni, atehere kur ndala ne mes se rruges ulur mbi mermere te ftohte, atehere kur konen ula poshte nen ngasherime lotesh, ateher kur buzet me dridheshin duke belbezuar emrin tend...ateher kur humba ndjenjat mbi historite tona...atehere kur gdhendnja mbi lekuren e duarve te mija tre germa te vetme.../tdsh--Nuk e di cte ish ajo dore e bekuar qe me ngriti e me mbajti tek sa holla hapat e para drejt atij trenit qe ish gati per tu nisur...bilbili ra dhe une renda, renda si asnjehere drejt trenit tim.  E tashme mberrita diku, i holla valixhet nje mbi nje, i lashe te dergjeshin nen heshtjen e brengave, aty ky dielli perendon pa lindur...i lashe te thithnin tymin e cigares se jetes...i lashe e me pas u ngrita, cte ish brenda e nxorra jashte, disa i palosa me kujdes e i futa neper ca sirtare te dreqosur... te tjerat qe ngelet i vara neper kremastare plastike...e shume nderkaq mu thyen nga rendesa e tepert...ishin shume te mjerat...

Cte te shkruaj me, me thuaj...cte te shkruaj, kete mengjes lindi nje diell i ri dhe nuk pata mundesine qe si me pare ta shijonja me ty nga ndonje grile e perthyer ne ndonje krevat te lodhur...tashme nuk kemi te tilla gjera qe i ndajme bashke, na ka ngelur vetem ajri qe thithim te jete i njejte, qielli qe shohim te jete me po te njejten kaltersi, dhe dielli qe na ngroh te kete te njejtin rrezatim...Me thuaj tine...cte te shkruaj une me...

----------


## macia_blu

keto qe ke pare ne ato sy, te   besosh se i sheh edhe ne  syte e tu , qe ngjajne  ne nje menyre ngjashmerisht te cuditeshme me te mijte
me ler te ti puth syte qe te clodh, edhe te mijte!
smackkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## SyntheticZero

Na rrofshin syte thuaj...!

----------

